# Poly baler twine questions



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Have any of you had experience with the new Bridon 7200' single spools? I have a conflicting story! Supplier called and wanted to know if I wanted this years twine from left over stock at last years price ($26.75) for 7200' in old style double rolls. He said that the price was going way up and would be around $24.00 for single rolls, which is what they would have coming in new. I'm suspecting that he is confused, and thinks that there is only half the twine in the singles. He did say that the singles would be 7200' but I'm suspecting that he thought the doubles were 7200 each ball instead of 7200' total. (he has no experience with baling) It would appear that the single spools have a 190 lb knot strength compared to a 170 lb strength on the doubles. any input would be helpful.
TIA, Dave


----------

